

Toronto Hacker News Night #3 - 3pt14159

It's that semi-annual time again! Let's get organized around a day of week here:<p>http://www.doodle.com/6a926ezp4bifkb5f<p>Should I email past participants? I think guestlistapp.com should still give me the ability to email attendants of the last one, but I don't want to come off as spammy, it has been quite a while, so I'm not sure.<p>If you want me to email you once we get the event page and associated HN post up send me an email with the subject <i>Toronto Hacker</i>.<p>zachaysan@gmail.com
======
3pt14159
The night has been announced!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4585775>

